# Poll - Would you like to quit vaping?



## Hooked (14/4/21)

*Quitting Vaping Research*
https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-04-13_quitting-vaping-research.html
13 April 2021

"MUSC Hollings Cancer Center researchers have released research making the dubious claim that 66% of vapers want to quit vaping. The paper is published this month on JAMA Network Open. Their findings conflict with a straw poll conducted on the Planet of the Vapes forum which has 60,000 members...

They [MUSC] write: “Approximately 2.8% to 3.2% of US adults are current e-cigarette users, with a majority being current cigarette smokers or former cigarette smokers.”

They go on to add that “a majority of e-cigarette users expressed interest in eventually quitting vaping”, citing a figure of 66% of vapers.

While they correctly note, “the most common use for e-cigarettes is to quit smoking”, the academics express their concern that ex-smokers may then continue to vape “even after discontinuation of combustible cigarettes.” ...

We conducted a straw poll on the Planet of the Vapes forum https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...at/threads/do-you-want-to-quit-vaping.205098/to see if this figure stacked up in the real At the time of writing, the responses to the simple question “Do you want to quit vaping?” are:

Nah, I’m good - 75%
Yes, I absolutely want to quit now but can't - 3.8%
Yes, but I'm going to quit in the future – 21.2%
It is important to note at this point that the vapers on the forum are exclusively ex-smokers and a subset of vapers who enjoy engaging about electronic cigarette issues on social media..."

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mollie (14/4/21)

I like to the flavor and don't worry about nicotine that much,most mixes are between 2-3mg only to boost the flavor a bit

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/21)

Too much money involved and I love vaping

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/4/21)

I don't want to quit... it has crossed my mind, but then I sit, take a couple of hits on any of my setups and the feeling passes with a quiet feeling of content...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (14/4/21)

I stopped smoking because of the cigarette ban. Not for health reasons. Now cigarette companies are ripping off their own customers to make up for their claimed losses when they were probably fuelling the illegal cigarette trade. I won't support them ever again.
I now realise I never saw a competition in my smoking life to win anything. Vaping offers me so many possibilities to win things and try new equipment and flavours.
Only downside to Vaping is I have to now remember to take a lighter with me when I go out with the intention to braai later in the day. LOL.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (14/4/21)

hell no

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (14/4/21)

I vape as a safer alternative to my smoking nicotine addiction.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------

